# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Du lịch Trung Quốc cẩn thận không bị lừa!!!

## zhenglil

Trước đây tôi có hay đi du lịch Trung Quốc và  muốn học tiếng trung cơ bản  và đã đi một số nơi tại Trung Quốc,có một vài kinh nghiệm nhỏ chia sẻ đến các bạn Chuyến du lịch 7 ngày 6 đêm do Vietravel tổ chức đi Thượng Hải, Hàng  Châu, Tô Châu, Bắc Kinh xuất phát ngày 12/10/2013. Trong chuyến đi này  hầu hết là người nghỉ hưu cùng cán bộ chủ chốt của một công ty may và  cũng trong số này, có người lần đầu tiên được đặt chân lên đất Trung  Quốc nên rất háo hức, phấn chấn, ai cũng mang theo vài ngàn tệ (tiền  Trung Quốc) để mua sắm những thứ cần thiết. Ngoài hướng dẫn viên du lịch  Việt Nam đi suốt tuyến cùng đoàn, sang đến Thượng Hải và Bắc Kinh còn  có thêm một hướng dẫn viên người địa phương. Đây được coi là mùa du lịch  đẹp nhất trong năm ở Trung Quốc.
      Phải nói Thượng Hải, Bắc Kinh, Hàng Châu, Tô Châu là những thành phố  khá sạch đẹp, phát triển nhanh với nhiều công trình kiến trúc đẹp, nhiều  di tích lịch sử rất đáng được chiêm ngưỡng và suy ngẫm. Do hệ thống  giao thông phát triển bao gồm cả tàu điện ngầm, tàu điện trên cao nên  giao thông tại đây rất thuận lợi, không chen chúc xe máy, không có người  ăn xin, chụp giật, không có người níu kéo du khách và “chặt chém” như ở  Hồ Gươm, Hà Nội.Hầu hết các website học tiếng trung online tại Việt Nam cũng đề cập tới 
 
  _Một góc trung tâm mua bán Vương Phủ Tỉnh về đêm_      Nói như vậy, không có nghĩa là ở Trung Quốc không có những tệ nạn đó mà  phải nói ở mọi nơi trên đất Trung Quốc, những chiêu trò lừa khách du  lịch Việt Nam diễn ra rất phổ biến,  bài bản, tinh vi ở những điểm du  lịch, những cửa hàng bán thuốc, bán đồ trang sức, ngọc trai, vàng bạc,  tơ lụa, đồ lưu niệm… được các hướng dẫn viên địa phương đưa đến theo  lịch trình đã ấn định của các công ty du lịch Việt Nam. “Văn hóa lừa”  của những người bán hàng và cả các hướng dẫn viên du lịch làm cho khách  du lịch Việt Nam như bị thôi miên, bị ma ám, không suy nghĩ mà cứ lao  vào mua hàng rởm, hàng kém chất lượng và cuối cùng, người bán hàng ăn  rất đậm, rất nhiều chứ họ không thèm ăn vặt.      *Từ Tỳ Hưu linh thiêng...*      Lừa khách du lịch tinh vi nhất phải kể đến các điểm du lịch ở Bắc Kinh.  Trên đường đưa du khách đến thăm Viện Bảo tàng Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành),  nơi các triều đại nhà Minh, nhà Thanh ngự trị suốt mấy trăm năm lịch sử,  hướng dẫn viên du lịch tên Lâm nói tiếng Việt làu làu và tỏ ra khá am  hiểu về lịch sử và các bạn cũng đã từng thấy họ xuất hiện ở clip học tiếng trung qua video trên thế giới. Anh ta nói một mạch về lịch sử Cố Cung, về các triều  vua, rồi chốt lại bằng câu chuyện con Kỳ Hưu hấp dẫn. Chuyện rằng: Đời  vua Minh Thái Tổ, giữa lúc quốc khố bị rỗng, một đêm ngài nằm mơ thấy  một con vật mình rồng, đầu và mông to, có sừng nhọn, không có hậu môn  đứng hút nhanh từng thỏi vàng sáng chói vào bụng. Sau giấc mơ đêm ấy,  nhà Minh hưng thịnh, quốc khố đấy vàng. Nhà vua cho làm con đường vào  thành theo trục Bắc Nam, hướng tài lộc, cho xây cổng Bắc thành này và  dùng ngọc phỉ thúy tạc tượng con vật trong mơ, gọi là Kỳ Hưu, nghĩa là  kỳ diệu, sau gọi là Tỳ Hưu, đặt tại đây, gọi là tài môn, cổng tài lộc.
      Ông Lâm còn kể rằng năm ngoái, một số người Việt Nam đã đến đây cúng  tiến vài ngàn tệ để có con Tỳ Hưu và đã trở thành các doanh nhân giàu  có, người thì đứng đầu đường dây buôn bán quần áo từ Ấn Độ, Mông Cổ sang  Nga, người lại đang sở hữu vài chục căn hộ tại Hà Nội, người làm giám  đốc doanh nghiệp làm ăn rất phát. Thỉnh thoảng họ qua Bắc Kinh mời Lâm  đi uống bia hoặc tặng quà để bày tỏ lòng cảm ơn Lâm đã giúp họ có Tỳ  Hưu…  
      Ông Lâm bảo: Không chỉ có Tỳ Hưu sinh tài, còn nhiều loại Tỳ Hưu khác  mầu nhiệm không kém, như Bồ Lao, Trào Phong, Toàn Nghê, Bi Hi, Bế Ngạn,  Phu Hi… Ai muốn con cháu học giỏi, văn hay chữ tốt thì thờ Phu Hi, muốn  yên ổn bình an thì trưng Bồ Lao, muốn quyền cao chức trọng thì trưng Bế  Ngạn… Hôm nay đoàn khách Việt Nam may mắn được qua cổng tài lộc vào Tử  Cấm Thành và được chiêm ngưỡng Tỳ Hưu bằng ngọc phỉ thúy, tạc từ thời  Minh Thái tổ…      Chuyện ông Lâm kể khiến du khách mắt sáng lên, lấy sổ tay ghi tên loại  Tỳ Hưu hợp với tuổi mình, chồng con mình. Mọi người háo hức được nhìn,  được sờ con Tỳ Hưu linh thiêng và nhiều người khát khao có được nó.
      Đến Thành Lầu Đức Thắng Môn, khách nhanh chóng theo cầu thang gỗ lên  tầng 2 và được đưa vào phòng có con Tỳ Hưu phủ vải đỏ. Sau khi nghe lại  câu chuyện về con Tỳ Hưu do nhân viên ở đây giới thiệu (ông Lâm dịch),  mọi người lần lượt sờ Tỳ Hưu từ chân qua bụng, đến đầu.  Cuối cùng hướng  dẫn viên đưa khách sang một căn phòng rộng bày la liệt đủ các loại Tỳ  Hưu to nhỏ lớn bé, đủ màu sắc trên kệ gỗ, trong tủ kính. Các cô gái bán  hàng đon đả chào mời khách. Tay hướng dẫn viên nói, chỉ ở đây mới có các  loại Tỳ Hưu thứ thiệt, mỗi con vật linh thiêng này được đưa vào Cố cung  bày trước anh linh vua Minh Thái Tổ xin ban phúc lộc rồi mới mang ra  đây bán cho du khách.      Mọi người như bị mộng du, bước chân đi rón rén, không dám nói cười, cứ  ngoan ngoãn móc ví đếm tiền mua Tỳ Hưu hợp với tuổi mình và người thân.  Có người mua một lúc ba con, giá mỗi con từ 1.200 đến 2.300 tệ (con ít  tiền nhất hơn 4 triệu đồng Việt Nam).
      Không mua Tỳ Hưu, tôi và một người bạn đi dọc dãy nhà đó và sững sờ  phát hiện có gần chục phòng bày Tỳ Hưu phủ vải đỏ và phòng nào cũng chật  kín khách du lịch, hầu hết là khách du lịch Việt Nam. Bạn tôi bảo: “Cam  đoan Tỳ Hưu này không phải bằng ngọc, trông chẳng khác gì những con  nghê bằng đá bán ở Hà Nội, Sài Gòn, Ngũ Hành Sơn, giá chỉ hai, ba trăm  ngàn một con”. Trong vòng 30 phút, đoàn khách của tôi đã mua gần 20 con  Tỳ Hưu với tổng số tiền gần 100 triệu đồng Việt Nam. Một sự lừa đảo thật  ngoạn mục…      *Đến dầu gió, thuốc bỏng kỳ diệu*      Theo chương trình, hướng dẫn viên tiếp tục đưa đoàn đi thăm Vạn lý  Trường Thành. Cách điểm tham quan Vạn Lý Trường Thành không xa, tay  hướng dẫn viên nói với du khách: Vạn lý Trường thành được Hoàng đế Tần  Thủy Hoàng xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ V trước công nguyên, dài 3.980 dặm.  Nơi đây, Mao Chủ tịch đã đến khắc bảy chữ vàng “Bất đáo trường thành phi  hảo hán” nghĩa là chưa đến Vạn lý Trường thành thì chưa phải là một anh  hùng. Muốn lên Vạn lý Trường thành phải có sức khỏe tốt, vì vậy cơ quan  y tế Trung Quốc đã thành lập một Trung tâm khám sức khỏe miễn phí cho  du khách, đồng thời giúp du khách tìm hiểu về đông y Trung Quốc. Ông Lâm  nhấn mạnh: Trung tâm khám sức khỏe này cũng đã ký hợp đồng với Công ty  Du lịch Vietravel của Việt Nam và chỉ có khách của Vietravel mới được  vào đây khám chữa bệnh.      Gọi là trung tâm nhưng đây chỉ là dãy nhà hai tầng nằm ngay ven đường  đi Vạn lý Trường thành. Một người mặc áo blu trắng, nói tiếng Việt rất  sõi mời khách vào phòng uống nước và mang ra một lọ dầu gió vừa nói về  tác dụng kỳ diệu của nó vừa xoa vào đầu, vào gáy cho những người ngồi  hàng trên. Rồi bà ta mời mọi người vào các phòng khám bệnh, bắt mạch với  gần chục người mặc áo blu trắng già có, trẻ có ra tận cửa dẫn vào.  
  _Phát lộc may mắn để mời khách mua hàng ở khu mua sắm Vương Phủ Tỉnh (Bắc Kinh)_      Mỗi phòng đều kê sẵn bàn ghế ngồi của bác sĩ và mấy hàng ghế dành cho  bệnh nhân. Bác sĩ vạch miệng, vạch mắt, nghe tim phổi và bắt mạch cho  từng người với thái độ rất thân thiện, khi nheo mắt tỏ vẻ lo lắng, khi  mím môi tỏ vẻ nghiêm trọng, rồi nhoẻn miệng cười đầy vẻ cao đạo. Bác sĩ  hỏi tôi: “Chị có bệnh gì không?”. Tôi trả lời: “Không có bệnh gì”. Bà ta  lại bảo: “Mạch của chị rất yếu, tôi biết chỉ năm sau là chị phát bệnh  nặng. Vì vậy phải uống thuốc ngay từ bây giờ. Đã tới đây thì bách bệnh  sẽ được tiêu trừ hết bởi trung tâm này đã từng chữa bệnh cho nhiều vị  nguyên thủ quốc gia Trung Quốc và thế giới. Rồi bà ta kê đơn thuốc với  tổng số tiền lên đến 5.300 tệ (khoảng 19 triệu đồng). Tôi nói với bà ta:  Tôi đi du lịch không mang nhiều tiền. Sợ khách chạy mất. Bà ta bảo:  “Giảm giá hữu nghị và kê lại đơn thuốc khác với số tiền chỉ còn một nửa  là 2.700 tệ”. Tôi vẫn không mua, bà ta nhằng nhẵng đi theo và khuyên tôi  nên vay tiền người cùng đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên vì đây là cơ hội hiếm  có.      Để thoát được bà “bác sĩ” này, tôi phải vào phòng vệ sinh ngồi khá lâu.  Tuy vậy, nhiều người trong đoàn bị bệnh khớp, đau thần kinh tọa, đau  đầu… vẫn mắc phải chiêu trò này. Họ mua cả túi thuốc to với giá vài ba  ngàn tệ, mua lọ dầu gió giá hơn 200 tệ trong khi ở Việt Nam loại dầu như  vậy giá chỉ vài chục ngàn, mua kem bôi tay hơn 180 tệ, thuốc chữa bỏng  230 tệ (tương đương gần 800 ngàn đồng Việt Nam). Em gái tôi bị viêm  họng, họ mang ra một gói thuốc to bảo uống trong 40 ngày sẽ khỏi với giá  950 tệ.      Phải 20 phút sau, hai hướng dẫn viên du lịch của đoàn mới quay ra xe  cùng mấy vị khách xách theo bọc to, bọc nhỏ với khuôn mặt rất hả hê.  Chắc chắn họ đã được trả tiền hoa hồng xứng đáng từ cơ sở bán thuốc với  giá “cắt cổ” này khi đã có công quảng cáo và đưa khách vào đây. Xe chúng  tôi vừa chuyển bánh, tôi đã thấy hai chiếc xe du lịch của Công ty Du  lịch Sài Gòn, Công ty Du lịch Tràng An lại ào vào trước sự đón tiếp niềm  nở của những người mặc áo blu trắng đang chờ sẵn, chứ không phải chỉ có  khách du lịch của Vietravel mới được vào đây như ông Lâm nói.        *Và ngọc, đá quý rởm*      Tận dụng tối đa các cơ hội để moi tiền du khách, ngày cuối cùng ở Bắc  Kinh, trên đường ra sân bay, họ tiếp tục đưa chúng tôi vào một cửa hàng  rất to ở Vương Phủ Tỉnh, trong đó bày la liệt ngọc bích, đá quý, đồ nữ  trang, kem dưỡng da. Cô bán hàng trẻ nói tiếng Việt lơ lớ mời khách vào  phòng uống trà miễn phí và mang lọ kem sản xuất từ ngọc trai ra, lấy cho  mỗi người một tý bôi lên tay và nhờ chúng tôi về nước quảng bá giúp sản  phẩm này. Mười phút sau, một cô bán hàng khác ra nói với cô này điều gì  đó. Cô ta vui vẻ nói với chúng tôi: “Quý vị hôm nay thật là may mắn,  thư ký của giám đốc vừa ra nói với tôi là giám đốc công ty sẽ tiếp đoàn  vì anh ấy rất quý người Việt Nam”. Nói xong, một người đàn ông chừng hơn  30 tuổi, đeo trên cổ và tay nhiều trang sức bước vào. Anh ta nói tiếng  Việt rất chuẩn và tự giới thiệu tên là Cường, hiện là Giám đốc công ty  đang nắm giữ toàn bộ tài sản ở đây. Anh ta khoe đã từng ăn thịt chó, bún  đậu mắn tôm, phở Hà Nội và rất có thiện cảm với người Hà Nội. Nói xong  anh ta đích thân dẫn khách đi xem hàng ở cả 3 tầng. Chỉ các bức chân  dung hoa hậu, người mẫu, các quý bà giàu có nổi tiếng thế giới đang đeo  trang sức đắt tiền, anh ta khoe: “Trang sức họ mang trên người là mua  tại đây”.  
  _Một nghệ nhân người Tô Châu đang sửa sang lại những mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ trong cửa hàng của mình_      Sau khi đã làm cho khách mê mẩn, anh ta bảo nhân viên mang kem sản xuất  từ ngọc trai ra mời mọi người mua với giá 400 tệ/hộp. Thấy mọi người  ngần ngại vì giá quá đắt, anh ta bảo do cảm tình với người Hà Nội nên  bán giá hữu nghị 200 tệ/hộp. Mọi người reo lên, vội vàng cầm ngay mấy  hộp kem như sợ hết, có người mua cả lố (12 hộp) về làm quà cho bạn bè.  Khi không ai mua nữa, nhân viên tiếp tục mang đồ trang sức giả, ngọc và  đá quý giả ra mời chào và đeo vào cổ, vào tai mấy vị khách trẻ đẹp, rồi  bảo họ đứng trước gương quay trước, quay sau. Như bị thôi miên, mọi  người lại đổ xô mua hàng. Hết tiền tệ, họ trả bằng đôla rồi bằng cả tiền  Việt Nam. Cường bảo: Cửa hàng “linh động” lấy tất tần tật miễn sao  khách hàng hài lòng. Ai cần giấy bảo hành, cửa hàng cung cấp ngay vì họ  biết khách du lịch một đi không quay lại, làm gì có cơ hội để bắt đền.  Khốn khổ, ra đến sân bay, nhiều người trong đoàn không còn xu nào trong  túi.      Trên đây chỉ là mấy ví dụ điển hình cho thấy “văn hóa lừa” diễn ra hằng  ngày ở các điểm bán hàng của Trung Quốc nằm trong lịch trình tham quan  của các công ty du lịch Việt Nam. Họ “ăn” của khách Việt Nam không từ  một cái gì. Sim điện thoại mua ở bưu điện chỉ 50 tệ và gọi được 45 phút  nhưng hướng dẫn viên du lịch địa phương đã lấy của khách 150 tệ (hơn 500  ngàn đồng) nhưng chỉ gọi được 20 phút. Táo tại các cửa hàng bán chỉ 24  tệ/kg nhưng đem ra sân bay họ lấy 40 tệ… Họ còn năn nỉ khách du lịch đi  xem biểu diễn tuồng, du thuyền trên sông với giá gấp rưỡi, gấp đôi giá  in trên vé…                  
  _Bất đáo Trường thành phi hảo hán (Bút tích của Chủ tịch Mao Trạch Đông)_      Mấy năm gần đây, mức sống nhân dân cùng nhu cầu hưởng thụ văn hóa đã  được nâng lên, nhu cầu đi du lịch nước ngoài ngày càng tăng, trong đó  Trung Quốc là một trong những thị trường hấp dẫn với hàng vạn lượt du  khách Việt Nam một năm. Bên cạnh những điều bổ ích ở nước bạn, nhất là  những người hoạt động trong môi trường du lịch, chúng tôi không khỏi xót  xa, bức xúc khi ở trong nước người dân tẩy chay hàng giả, hàng độc hại,  chất lượng kém của Trung Quốc thì đi du lịch, họ lại bị móc túi đến  đồng xu cuối cùng. Du khách Việt Nam đã trở thành món mồi béo bở bởi các  chiêu trò lừa đảo tinh vi, bài bản ở nước này.      Các công ty lữ hành Việt Nam, trong đó có Vietravel có biết điều này  không khi hướng dẫn viên du lịch địa phương nói rằng Vietravel đã ký hợp  đồng với các điểm du lịch lừa đảo trên nhằm đưa khách đến đây? Hơn nữa,  hầu hết du khách trở về từ các tour du lịch Trung Quốc đều cho rằng: Lẽ  ra, hướng dẫn viên du lịch của các công ty du lịch Việt Nam phải tư  vấn, khuyến cáo du khách để họ không mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái, không  bị lừa thì họ lại câu kết với hướng dẫn viên du lịch địa phương để lừa  khách du lịch Việt Nam và hưởng hoa hồng…      Tham gia chuyến du lịch trên, người viết bài này mong muốn góp một lời  cảnh tỉnh cho những ai có ý định đi du lịch Trung Quốc và xin chuyển  những băn khoăn, thắc mắc trên đến các công ty du lịch Việt Nam.

----------


## thaithuy5992

bọn Trung quốc toàn hại dân mình, tẩy chay..

----------


## kohan

Chốt lại cũng vì đồng tiền mà hại nhau. Haiz... bao giờ mới tốt hơn được

----------

